# cusotm marbilizing



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

The most important aspect of painting anything is prepping it to be painted , for this i used a red scotch brite and sanded the finish completely flat.








The second most important aspect is cleaning the object you are going to paint thoroughly ,for this I used wax and grease remover.








Now for the fun part.First color House of kolor snow white pearl. 3 medium coats applied 10-15 minutes between coats .this is my ground coat it wil make the next color really pop!!








The next color: house of kolor tangelo orange pearl.Applied the same way as the first color








Now for the trick!!,Cut a piece of saran wrap bigger than the object you are working on.








Now take the piece of saran wrap and roll it up into a ball and roll it around in your hands


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Unroll the saran wrap and have some one hold it flat for you.








For this part I had to move fast so heres what you have to do .I sprayed a medium wet coat of charcoal grey over the orange after it dried.While it was still wet I applied the saran wrap to the grill and let it sit there for about 10 -20 seconds and then pulled it off slowly.








This is the result.








I didn like how the mesh part of the grill turned out so I hand painted it with the left over charcoal grey








This is the finished piece with 2 coats of house of kolor clear applied


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: custom marbilizing*








You can also do stuff like this to your interior , I have done motorcycle tanks and pieces of cars and trucks exterior as well it really looks cool and everyone asks howd you do that!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

cool trick....thnx


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

lol very cool trick, never would have come up with something like that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Paint eventually completely PWNS me, I envy those with such skills.


----------



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

You're giving away secrets!! haha...Aw man i wish i had pics of this interior i did. Same thing but i used royal blue, black, and silver. It looked so sweet. I love how it looks!


----------



## Dancer (Sep 18, 2009)

Great info


----------



## marcmdm2005 (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome walk through worked great. Will post pics when I find my cam


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

marcmdm2005 said:


> awesome walk through worked great. Will post pics when I find my cam



Cant wait to see them


----------



## Ram4ever (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a really sweet tip Spmpdr - Thanks!

Oh, the gears in my head are grinding now....

;0)

My local PPG automotive paint shop has a poster showing something like this done with a crystal pearl and candy colors, and it looks *awesome*... I can see a way to do something pretty close now thanks to you!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

And right after I did that I'd roll some 13x7 reverse offset LA Wires w/ Vogues...

Jay


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

I've seen whole cars done this way- They use thin plastic drop cloths to do the panels instead of plastic wrap- gives the same effect though. Pretty neat as long as you have the right color combo and keep it clean


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work! It aways amazes me how simple tricks work so well.

Thanks for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## jprix82 (May 16, 2009)

Every time I tried this trick,when I go to remove the wrap,the paint either smears or it pulls up the wet paint. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

jprix82 said:


> Every time I tried this trick,when I go to remove the wrap,the paint either smears or it pulls up the wet paint. Am I doing something wrong?



Are you letting your ground coats( the color not getting saran wrapped) dry completely? When you apply the coat that is getting the saran wrap, spray a nice medium wet coat and then apply the wrap let it sit for about 10-15 seconds then pull it off evenly to prevent smearing, what i mean by that is pull it from one end of the piece to the other.Do you have pics?


----------



## luffy (Jul 15, 2010)

nice info. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike_d_us_amp (Feb 23, 2007)

great info... thank you


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Very cool! I never thought of that...


----------



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

do u use a compressor? do you sand after the saran? or after the clear?


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

dj00140 said:


> do u use a compressor? do you sand after the saran? or after the clear?


Did you view the tutorial? Do it EXACTLY as ive shown no sanding after you start painting. Yes i used a compressor with a professional hvlp paint gun but you can achieve the same results with rattle cans. You can sand the clear if your doing a big area and want to remove imperfections, If you have never sanded clear before and need some advice let me know it can be tricky the first couple time you attempt it.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

TRACI.BID said:


> Lowes or Home Depot for blinds. They have good looking faux wood blinds that are not expensive, and can cut them to fit most windows while you wait.



What? This is nonsense or did you accidentally post in the wrong thread


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

1LOUDRT said:


> I've seen whole cars done this way- They use thin plastic drop cloths to do the panels instead of plastic wrap- gives the same effect though. Pretty neat as long as you have the right color combo and keep it clean


When the whole car is done this way it's call "bowling ball". Just worked on a F-150 this week that is done all over. It always makes me smile when they roll through the shop.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

cgarnes said:


> When the whole car is done this way it's call "bowling ball". Just worked on a F-150 this week that is done all over. It always makes me smile when they roll through the shop.


This is what I have known it as, Bowling Ball Paint Jobs were really popular in the late 80's early 90's


----------



## TJ2theMaxx (Dec 16, 2010)

nice, first time ive seen that technique in a car, our painters use it often on drywall


----------



## scottx (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice tricks.


----------



## monster malibu (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a cool idea to try, anybody else got any pics/info to post?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

d00d!

this would be EPIC on the back side of audiobahn subs



Also, would this work on plastic that comes into contact with gasoline?

I would like to paint my mini chopper like, I think it might look good.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember seeing the first car this was done to (so says Lowrider mag) and was overhearing the owner talk roughly about how it was done. I was under the impression that the matted wrap was merely rolled over the paint. This makes a hell of alot more sense; seeings how that plastic wrap would get messy very quickly. Awesome tutorial!


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)

Great info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool tip man. Thanks.


----------

